# Broncos or Pats?



## Diabolical666 (Jan 24, 2016)

Whos going to win?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pats 27
Broncos 18


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 24, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Whos going to win?


Leagues number one defense at home being told they are a three point under dog to a team whos leading rusher is a 37 year old bitchy white guy with a high ankle sprain. That would piss me off

Broncos win 21-10


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 24, 2016)

decent game. yay broncos


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2016)

That bronco D is impressive, they had Brady on his ass all game.


----------



## MasonicSecret (Jan 26, 2016)

Pats 4 life


----------



## Thor_ (Jan 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That bronco D is impressive, they had Brady on his ass all game.


It's really down to how bad the oline was. Made the Broncos look better than they were. Not saying they weren't playing well but Brady was shitting himself. Can't blame him,they couldn't block to save there lives, been like this for too long this season. they should of known this and planned for this, bad coaching for once. Broncos were lucky on the end but they deserved the win that's for sure. 

I think the panthers are beatable but Broncos won't beat themBroncos are not good enough.Put Brock at qb and I think they can win. Manning is meh, came out swinging and fizzled out soon after, 4 yds of offensive in 10 mins. Panthers are looking good and I'm not sure broncos d can control the game vs cam. They need someone to score points and manning just can't do that. 

On a side note it's thought that this will be his last game. Strange because he has said he will restructure his deal. But said to bill I think this is myself last rodeo. Even as a rival fan I'm rooting for peyton,be nice to see him go out with a second ring.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 3, 2016)

everytime i think of the pats, it reminds me of this...


----------



## paai123 (Feb 22, 2016)

MasonicSecret said:


> Pats 4 life


Pats are still in position to tie the game despite their offensive struggles is a credit to the play of their defense. It just wasn’t quite enough to overcome the defense on the other side of the field.

how to remove hickey


----------

